
How I built the Chrome T-Rex Game in real life - urishaked
https://medium.com/@urish/i-saw-a-dinosaur-or-how-i-built-a-real-life-version-of-chrome-t-rex-game-92175f6cad2c
======
mikle
The fun part is the conference he started this in (Geekcon) didn't have
internet this year. Very appropriate :)

------
inglor
Really cool demo! The author is the same guy from the Simon robot and the low
energy Bluetooth stuff.

~~~
ocfnash
The phrase "Simon robot" reminds me of the following _Simon-playing_ robot,
way too cool not to mention in this context:
[http://redfrontdoor.org/blog/?p=702](http://redfrontdoor.org/blog/?p=702)

------
zps27
This is so COOL!!!!

------
singularity2001
somewhere in the article must be the link which I can't find, or which is ad
blocked.

~~~
wildpeaks
Here's a video of the project:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOIL5mnZ_t0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOIL5mnZ_t0)

~~~
urishaked
also, the final version:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjaPpAnbbkI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjaPpAnbbkI)

